# Canadian shipping prices..



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright so I was just about to order some 29.5 outlaws on some DWT nitros.. for about $1300.. which is ridiculous to start with, NOW i look on highlifter today and shipping to Canada now cost +300.. did they have a sale or something because it showed it as free for the last few weeks. Canadian shipping prices are WAY to high, and takes sometimes month's to get here..If i were to get rims and tires now it would be $1600+..which is way to much. I was ordering them from a small dealer in the area that has a low interest fee...hopefully they can get them for 866 the original price...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I paid just shy of $200 for my lift to be shipped from canada to my door...what is up with canada's shipping??

Matter of fact, i think i might have already started a thread about this same topic...let me see....

....FOUND IT: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8160&highlight=CANADA+SHIPPING


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry didn't see it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ no biggie man...i was just linking for more info...

The fees they charge is just rediculous sometimes!! Hope you can find a good deal on the wheels/tires you want a little closer to your house...

Not sure how much he can help, but i would check with rdc to see if he can help you out maybe...

rdc ftw!!


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

how far from soo ontario are you?i go to the soo about a dozen times a year.


----------

